# Cleaning vents and stacks on highrise.



## Dung Ho (Aug 5, 2015)

Bid to clean 2" thru 6" stacks on 20 story building. The tallest we have ever done is 12-13 stories, w/K60 on stacks and harben on under ground..I Plan on using picote for stacks, camera on roof and one near base of stack. Will keep jetter running to clear heavy grease, and tank truck to remove grease from manhole we will be working from. this is my best plan so far... Could you guys give me some advise or pointers on what to watch out for? Its a high end condo on the water...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Are there exclusions in your contract for:
-collapsed pipes
-cement or roof tar blockages


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like a fun job with lots of potential upsells. Good luck and I agree with exclusions. Other than that I have no advice.


----------



## Dung Ho (Aug 5, 2015)

*highrise*

Didnt even think of exclusions!!!!!. Idont know if picote or goodway would work better? I think I bid high enough, will not do job w/o cleanouts on 2nd floor in 8 kitchen stacks.Problem is inside highend apts. interior wall is where they are located. Offset between 1st and second floor has me concerned... there is heavy grease buildup in 5" CI. I cant even think of upsells until this is finished w/o any problems. Im a little nervous on this one. Thanks so much for your input.


----------

